# Finally a button. :-)



## rickbb (May 5, 2013)

After a couple of false starts I now have a 5.3 g button. Started with a total of 602.1 g of fingers, CPU,s, cell phone boards and a small 14kt bracelet.

Did most of it in AP, (learned from here, thanks to laserSteve), the rest in AR, (learned from Hoke and Ammin's books).

My first attempt I got tired of trying to stay upwind outside so I built a small fume hood for the second run, MUCH better. But I sucked at melting and after finding more of laserSteves videos, I now have a proper melting dish and this was the result.





Rick


----------



## lazersteve (May 13, 2013)

Rick what type of torch are you using to melt the gold?

Steve


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 13, 2013)

Congrats Rick!2


----------



## rickbb (May 16, 2013)

Steve, I'm using a MAP/Ox torch, one of the small ones with disposable tanks from Lowes/Home Depot.


Thanks Andy.


----------



## piccolim (May 17, 2013)

good job Rick, nice button!


----------

